# Tinting Shellac



## bdek183 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This is my first posting on this forum and am in need of some help.

I would like to tint "white pigmented shellac" (Zinsser Bin - Bulls Eye or similar) to a variety of colors to include some pastels. Looking for some recommendations as to the types of tints that can be used with alcohol base products. Will the adding of these tints affect the drying time of the white pigmented shellac base? The application of this finish will be considered the topcoat. 

Would appreciate all comments and suggestions.
Thanks Bob


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

What you need to add to the shellac is a universal colorant. The same stuff they add at the local paint store. They use computer color match, you will need to do it by eye. You can find what you need at any good art supply store just ask a sales clerk for help in picking the correct item. 
A question I have for you is why did you decided on shellac. There are thousands of colors in both oil and latex based top coats that are just as good or better than shellac for specific applications? Cost wise by the time you purchase a tube of good colorant it will be about the same as a Qt of premixed paint.


----------



## bdek183 (Nov 20, 2009)

Old toymaker, 
Thanks for the quick response. 

I am constructing point of purchase displays and "larger than life models" using mixed materials. In the past I have used white pigmented shellac with some minimal topcoat of latex, lacquer or pressure sensitive vinyl sheet material (similar to what is used in sign shops today). I have found that a shellac base provides a quick-dry substrate that is a little more foregiving when overlaying and re-positioning the sheet vinyl or similar. The white shellac also has a sheen that lends itself to this kind of work. I can also thin the shellac to a watery consistancy for multiple build coats that I can't do with latex or oil. The shellac can also be spray applied with much more control when thinned properly than either latex or oil. Lacquer has been another option but care has to be taken with the bite of the thinner.

I am going to purchase some universal colorants and do some test mixtures - not sure how the colorant is going to react to the shellacs alcohol base?? We will find out.

The other important question that I have to resolve is how universal colorants / tints will affect the drying time of the shellac?? Ratio of colorant to shellac could be a factor. We will find this out also.

Thanks again for your comments and recommendation.
Do appreciate your response to my first posting in this forum.
Bob


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Bob....

When tinting shellac, I've always used transtint dyes from Rockler.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11448 They work great IMHO.

BTW.... I'm glad to see another shellac afficianado. It's a wonderful old world finish that's so versatile and quite easy to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## bdek183 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey JW,

This is a first - did not know that these dyes existed. Dyes (usually have a high degree of concentration) could be one of the solutions to my problem. Have a Rockler not too far from me - so I will stop there to purchase a test bottle to see how they work. Dyes may not affect the drying time - need to do a test?? 

Thanks JW for the information and link - we shall see.
Agreed shellac is a wonderful old finish - mine is just a little different twist for today.
Bob


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

bdek183 said:


> Hey JW,
> 
> This is a first - did not know that these dyes existed. Dyes (usually have a high degree of concentration) could be one of the solutions to my problem. Have a Rockler not too far from me - so I will stop there to purchase a test bottle to see how they work. Dyes may not affect the drying time - need to do a test??
> 
> ...


Actually Bob, Rockler almost always has open "sample" products on the shelf to test stain colors and finishes. Bring along some scrap and your shellac and I'll bet they'll let you try out some of the dyes before you buy. As for the dry times, I've never noticed the transtint adding anything to the dry times at all.


----------



## bdek183 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi JW,

Thanks for the tips. I will take a little white pigmented shellac to Rockler's for a possible informational dye test. Just purchased two link belts for my table saw from them a couple of weeks ago - really nice guys..! Also after reading your response I am now confident that the shellac drying time will not be a problem.

Thank you - and all the participants on this forum at WOODWORKING TALK.COM
Bob:thumbsup:


----------

